# Charlie's House, Jan 2013 (VERY PICTURE HEAVY)



## explorer101 (Jan 30, 2013)

First off would like to say I have struggled to get the photos down. I have gone from 273 to 65 and now settled on 50ish. If you want me to try and trim it down more please say and also for this reason i have made the pictures smaller as I have no decent photo editing software.

Now onto Charlie's House......

Strolling along the road with my boyfriend, we walk past this and like a puppy that has seen a park i pester to get my chance of a visit (not that it took much pestering  ). 

No history of this place so a lil bit of delving and guess work has got me with this guess: A fire had taken place in the past couple of years, unsure whether it was abandoned before then or not. Seems like a family home, maybe an old lady who was once an English teacher and in her older age a vivid fan of cooking. With plenty of jars to be found, books and various other home treasures, it was a lovely explore despite the wind making me poop my pants various times at the beginning. 

Onto the pictures:




Exterior by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Front Door by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Ferroche treasure hunt! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Tin of some sort by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Chairs by theexplorer101, on Flickr




More Living Room by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Shoes by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Extreme way of stopping the doorbe;; by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Creepy hand by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Left Clothes by theexplorer101, on Flickr




I think the mice have died by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Toilet break by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Bedroom by theexplorer101, on Flickr




The main fire room by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Attic by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Dog Licence by theexplorer101, on Flickr




School book by theexplorer101, on Flickr




One of the many books by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Score! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Lil bit more attic by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Fire ravaged wallpaper by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Another Window! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Hallway by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Charlie's Room by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Fire-Scented air freshner by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Creepy tiles by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Sad rubber ducky by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Creepy Photo by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Cupboard by the stairs by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Teapot by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Rasins by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Basement by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Spot the Gollywog! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Ferroche box by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Jars by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Jars by theexplorer101, on Flickr




and more Jars by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Tin by theexplorer101, on Flickr




:0 by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Key hook by theexplorer101, on Flickr




empty suitcase by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Telephone by theexplorer101, on Flickr




 by theexplorer101, on Flickr




plants by theexplorer101, on Flickr




By the back door by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Kitchen by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Old Newspaper by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Lets get ready for dinner by theexplorer101, on Flickr




First Aid? by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Sad Kitty  by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Living Room by theexplorer101, on Flickr

Thanks for putting up with my ultra long thread  and if you noticed the frequent black splodge... my camera is on its last legs


----------



## MrDan (Jan 30, 2013)

1928 on that note! 
How bad was the fire damage? Any structural?


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 31, 2013)

Scary Hand!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shame about the fire damage,great photos.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 31, 2013)

MrDan said:


> 1928 on that note!
> How bad was the fire damage? Any structural?




floor boards upstairs werent the greatest, it had pretty much destroyed the walls and the doors upstairs. Downstairs it was just the one room and what we think was old school books in the side room in the attic haad been destroyed.

cheers guys, may have to go for another look, see if we can find more about the owners


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like an interesting mooch! fab report!


----------



## Ratters (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice one  looks a great little place with some nice bits left behind


----------

